

Jam the NSA Day - lifeguard
http://www.thing.net/~rdom/ecd/jam.html

======
lifeguard
"Monitor This, Echelon" Chris Oakes Email 10.22.99

[http://www.wired.com/politics/law/news/1999/10/32039](http://www.wired.com/politics/law/news/1999/10/32039)

